# Dutch passion master kush



## whiterussian (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone ever used this strain, was it a good strain? whats the yeild and the smell like during and before flowering, just wondering


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 14, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever used this strain, was it a good strain? whats the yeild and the smell like during and before flowering, just wondering


 
BUMP


----------



## Metro (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry, no.
But I am growing Nirvana's MK.
It is 5 weeks in flower and has very little smell really.


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 17, 2008)

Metro said:
			
		

> Sorry, no.
> But I am growing Nirvana's MK.
> It is 5 weeks in flower and has very little smell really.


 
 That sucks because im growing 6 of them


----------

